# Chaplains for atheists...



## ddd-shooter (Jul 23, 2013)

Forgive the source...its all I could find at the moment.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ush-to-create-military-chaplain-for-atheists/


...and this...http://militaryatheists.org/chaplain/


----------



## bullethead (Jul 23, 2013)

Typical of Congress, spend money on an unnecessary problem that does not exist.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 23, 2013)

need one for deist too    bet they would be against that one too


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

I for one am all for it.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is one of the funniest articles I have read in a long time. Businesses closing doors, cities going bankrupt, IRS targeting convervatives, privacy being invaded, President invoking racial divides, Benghazi,  and they are trying to get chaplains for atheist. Next, sweaters for Polar bears.


----------

